# i will lay simon to rest today



## Charlene (Dec 3, 2009)

i made this decision several weeks ago. simon is pretty much completely down in his back end...degenerative myelopathy. he is beginning to have incontinence issues and i have watched in agony as the sparkle has left his eyes. he is so sad that he cannot participate in all of the things he has so loved over the years.

of all the dogs i have loved and lost, this will be the one that my heart will never recover from. simon has been my little shadow for 9 years. life without him will be so sad and so strange. i feel every bit as sad today as i did the day i sat by gary's bedside during his last hours.

please pray for simon's journey to be swift and peaceful. my vet will be here at noon. my only consolation is that soon, simon will be running, once again on all four feet, right into gary's arms. maggie will be so glad to see him, too. *sigh*


----------



## bonloubri (Dec 3, 2009)

So sorry you have to go through this. We learn to love our fur kids so much. It is really hard to let go but we have to for them and not keep them going for us. Prayers with you and Simon.


----------



## stormy (Dec 3, 2009)

I am so sorry, it is never easy letting go but you have the privelage of being with him in his final moments and sending him on knowing he is loved.


----------



## REO (Dec 3, 2009)

He's beautiful Charlene. I'm crying now. I know the pain and I wish I was there to give you a big hug. He knows you love him and he'll be happy you showed him how much when you let him go. I know you'll be watching for signs of his visits later on.

Nothing dies that is remembered and he never will.





I'm so sorry!

{{{{Hugs}}}}


----------



## sfmini (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh Charlene, I am so sorry. It is the hardest thing to do when their minds are still so clear and otherwise healthy, but with this disease, you do know when the dog wants to go.

Our Tucker has been down for six months or more and still has his sparkle and joy and can run pretty fast for a dog that drags himself around. This has been a surprise for us since the other two quit pretty fast.

Good luck today, I'll be thinking of you, and aren't you lucky that your vet will come to you.

It is so hard, but the right thing to do.

I am hoping that anybody breeding corgis will test their dogs and do the right thing if there is a chance of passing this on.


----------



## anoki (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh no Charlene.....I am soo, sooo sorry to hear this....I will always remember his love of Moxie!!!!!



:wub

I'll be thinking of you and Simon today....

BIG ((((HUGS))))

~kathryn


----------



## Sonya (Dec 3, 2009)

oh Charlene, I am so sorry. I know what it's like to lose your Soul Dog...Brutus has been gone 2 weeks and 2 days and I still cry everyday. I have had a very rough time with it, I miss him so much. I ended up joing a pet loss support forum and the people on it are wonderful..it keeps me going.

God speed Simon.





Hugs Charlene.


----------



## Charlene (Dec 3, 2009)

thank you all for your kind words and comfort.

sfmini, there is a lot of controversy among the pems breeders about this disease. many are not testing for it, just breeding and producing pups that will very likely pass this scourge along to future generations. until these breeders wake up, this disease will be a plague on an otherwise wonderful breed. for that reason, i will never have another corgi.

i wonder how long before i finally realize i won't have to watch where i step. simon has been my constant shadow for 9 years, always underfoot. i will miss him so much.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Dec 3, 2009)

Charlene it breaks my heart that you've had to say good bye to so many of those you love. I guess our only real consolation is knowing that as long as we have memories they're never really gone and that someday there will be a big family reunion. Until then you can be sure Gary is taking good care of those babies.


----------



## bevann (Dec 3, 2009)

I am so sorry about simon.I too am a Corgi lover-had them always since 1972 and bred them for a while.They are enchanted little dogs with big hearts.I had a very special Corgi ,Mouse.When he died I cried myself to sleep for 6 months.He was a special needs Corgi-with only 1 eye and mentally handicapped, but he was a love.So sorry about Simon.These little dogs steal our hearts.Run free and without pain,Simon.Say hello to Mouse for me and you guys can chat about the special people who loved you so very much.Again I am so sorry about Simon.


----------



## wcr (Dec 3, 2009)

I am sorry about Simon and can relate to what you are going through. I too have that special Corgi that has been the dog of a lifetime and she is starting to lose her rearend. I watch her getting a little worse even on a daily basis and doubt she will make it through the winter. I am mentally preparing for when we say enough.


----------



## Charlene (Dec 3, 2009)

thank you all, so very much. it helps to know others understand this pain.

bevann, "enchanted" describes them perfectly. both maggie and simon brought so much joy to our lives over the years. there was never a dull moment. my house will be far too quiet after today.





wcr, i'm so sorry. i know how very painful it is having to watch this happen. i have tried, for a year now, to prepare myself for this day. when the reality is imminent, it's hard to come to terms with it even though i know it is best for simon.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh I am so very sorry to hear you will be letting your little boy go. My heart is breaking as I read your thread. May his journey be peaceful and may you find peace in your heart.


----------



## minie812 (Dec 3, 2009)

Anytime we have to HELP our fur friends cross over it is more painful for us as humans. Good for you in knowing it is SIMONS time to cross over and know he has his fur-friends waiting there to help him on his new journey!


----------



## topnotchminis (Dec 3, 2009)

I am so sorry about Simon.


----------



## Jill (Dec 3, 2009)

Charlene, it breaks my heart to read your post! Please know you and Simon are in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Ellen (Dec 3, 2009)

I am so sorry. But Having been in this situation......I can only say how lucky he was to have you, to love him and care for him. And lucky you are to have had him as aoyal companion. They become so close to us......I swear I love my animals more than most people.

God Bless you I will have you in my thooughts all day.


----------



## gimp (Dec 3, 2009)

I read about this on either Corgi-L or Wheeled Corgis and just want you to know that you have my prayers as dear Simon heads to the bridge. It has been a tough year for our corgi friends. Amen to the testing thing, Charlene. If it doesn't happen soon this wonderful breed will disappear, I fear.

Hang in there and try to find peace in Simon's new found freedom. (FWIW mini horse manes make wonderful hankerchiefs.)

Nancy in Kingston and the Corgi duo


----------



## Gini (Dec 3, 2009)

Charlene, I am so sorry about Simon! I too have a Corgi and had never heard of this disease until I met Jody at worlds and saw her dogs. I am now so paranoid and am watching Chia daily. This is a wonderful breed of dog with loyalty, the biggest hearts you have ever seen. I am so scared now.

Charlene please know my prayers are with you and Simon today as he crosses into Gary's arms. Know this wonderful Simon will be in your heart forever!

He will let his presence be known.....

Hugs


----------



## Mona (Dec 3, 2009)

Charlene, I am so sorry to hear about Simon. I know through some of your previous posts, this has been creeping up, and I am so sorry the day has come for you to have to make that decision.





I too had a dog with this problem...my Boxer Baylee, and sfmini said it perfectly when she said, "It is the hardest thing to do when their minds are still so clear and otherwise healthy". It really DOES make the decision that much harder for the person, as it feels almost like you are putting down a healthy dog because they are so normal in their mond and not otherwise unhealthy or even in pain.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh Charlene, no words just lots of love and hugs for you and the other furkids.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry for you. What a beautiful little dog. DM is very common in German Shepherds also. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Charlene (Dec 3, 2009)

thank you again, everyone. your words comfort me and give me hope that i will heal some day. just wanted to share a couple of pictures...

the 3 muskateers, together again...






and one of my very favorite pictures...






simon went to sleep peacefully, in my arms. i am even more sure now that he was ready. i will come back later and address other posts. right now, i need to take the dane girls for a long walk.

thank you, everyone, for your kind thoughts and words and most especially for your prayers.

love & hugs,

charlene


----------



## barnbum (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh, I'm so sorry. I do know how you feel. So many of us do. That's why it's good to share it here. Time helps. Try to focus on how very lucky you were to have Simon in your life for so long.


----------



## Barbie (Dec 3, 2009)

Charlene-

I'm so sorry. I'll bet Gary is happy having Simon with him. It is always so hard when we have to help one of our loved ones go, but he is running free now.

If I know Gary, you'll have a sign some time soon that Simon is there with him.

((((HUGS))))

Barbie


----------



## SampleMM (Dec 3, 2009)

I am so sorry Charlene. You sure have had you share of losses. I lost my Libby Girl a tri-corgi

last spring and I still cry on a weekly basis. Your brain knows that they are in a better place but

your heart still aches for them.


----------



## Miniv (Dec 3, 2009)

Charlene said:


> thank you again, everyone. your words comfort me and give me hope that i will heal some day. just wanted to share a couple of pictures...
> the 3 muskateers, together again...
> 
> 
> ...




Your last photo speaks volumes......... Simon and Gary are together........no question. Gary will be taking care of your special Simon until you join them.......and Simon will be driving Gary nuts.


----------



## HGFarm (Dec 3, 2009)

SO sorry about the loss of your little guy!!! He was so cute!!!


----------



## sfmini (Dec 4, 2009)

Charlene, I was thinking of you yesterday at noon. Gave Tucker an extra hug when I got home. Judy told me she had him in his wheels yesterday but he didn't want to go to the barn so she left him outside the house. On the way back up the hill (would have been around 11 eastern) he came rolling to her at high speed barking and barking. Really odd behavior for him, and interesting time of day to do that.

I sure hate to see you swear off Corgis, the breeders need people to insist on genetically tested dogs only to force them to start testing. I made a point to state on SHOWPEM-L that I really do want another show pem, but will not get one until the breeders are testing their dogs and will never get one from untested parents.


----------



## Connie P (Dec 4, 2009)

I am SO sorry for your loss Charlene. You sure have had your share. HUGS to you friend.



RIP Simon


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Dec 4, 2009)

Charlene, I am so very sorry. I know Simon was your heart dog.

God Bless Simon,

Robin


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm so sad that your last little lollipop kiddo is gone. In honor of Maggie and Simon, I'm going to send a little something off to Corgi Aid to help other lil' corgis in need. They are a fantastic group that raises and provides funds for rescued corgis that have medical needs. www.corgiaid.org.

You will be in my thoughts, Charlene. I just wanna hug my 2 boys and tell them how special they are. We've got a new human baby girl at our house so the corgi boys aren't getting as much attention as they are used to and things like this remind me just how much they mean to me.

Don't you just wish you could have a peak at Gary & Simon's reunion. . .


----------



## Charlene (Dec 4, 2009)

Reijel's Mom said:


> I'm so sad that your last little lollipop kiddo is gone. In honor of Maggie and Simon, I'm going to send a little something off to Corgi Aid to help other lil' corgis in need. They are a fantastic group that raises and provides funds for rescued corgis that have medical needs. www.corgiaid.org. You will be in my thoughts, Charlene. I just wanna hug my 2 boys and tell them how special they are. We've got a new human baby girl at our house so the corgi boys aren't getting as much attention as they are used to and things like this remind me just how much they mean to me.
> 
> Don't you just wish you could have a peak at Gary & Simon's reunion. . .


renee, i am overwhelmed, what a wonderful gesture! i have heard of corgiaid but have never visited. that will change pronto! when you hug those 2 boys, give them an extra one for me.

oh and i must tell you this...one of the ladies at one of the other DM yahoo groups is a co-owner of a lovely corgi girl who had a litter of puppies 2 nights ago. one of them, a female red/white baby, she is naming "simone" in honor of my little simon. how cool is that!?!

gini, enjoy your corgi and don't worry yourself with looking for bad things. you could very well be one of those who never has to deal with this disease and i hope, with all my heart, that will be the case!

mona, your words ring so true. one of the hardest things about making this decision was knowing that simon's mind was in perfect shape. he was not in pain, as near as i could tell, but his little body just refused to work any longer. with maggie, i knew she was suffering and ending her pain, although not an easy decision, did not cause me as much agony.

barbie, i did have a sign yesterday afternoon, late in the day. the dane girls and i were out walking down the corn field where the crops are now gone. we were gone about 45 minutes. as we neared the house, i began to wonder when and if i would get a sign from simon. gary sends me lots of signs, maggie sent me a rainbow almost immediately after she died...just as i had finished my thought, i heard a very distinct bark in the distance. the only other dogs on the farm were gone all day at the groomer. there are no other dogs within 2 or 3 miles. i stopped and listened, thinking it was just wishful thinking or my imagination but then, i heard it again. it was unmistakable...it was simon. i took that as a message that he had arrived and was probably giving maggie heck!

sfmini...do you think tucker was letting you know that simon was at rest? what a sweet dog to feel a connection with his little "cousin".





and yes, renee, i would have given anything to see the reunion between gary, mag and simon. i bet they are still partying and i suspect gary shared biscuits and sausage gravy with them for breakfast today!

love & hugs to everybody and thank you so much for your kind thoughts.


----------



## rockin r (Dec 4, 2009)

I have a huge lump in my throat...



You have had to endure alot in such a short time...I am soo very sorry.....I too have "the one" fur kid, Okie. 1/2 Aussie 1/2 Coyote that when her time comes, and she leaves us, Art and I will never completely heal....Hugs to you and yours....Art and Theresa


----------



## Allure Ranch (Dec 5, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]_I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your beloved "Simon". _[/SIZE]


----------



## Watcheye (Dec 5, 2009)

Well that just broke my heart.



So sorry


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm so very sorry...words can't even express the hole in your heart that losing a fur-kid causes.



I always make the distinction that I'm not crying for the one who's gone as I know they're in a better place, I'm crying for me because I have to live without their physical presence. Sometimes it even helps.





I saw a plaque the other day: "When you lose someone you love, you gain an angel you know." I sort of like that thought.





Honor Simon's memory right along with Gary and Maggie. They'll be waiting for you.

Leia


----------



## Charlene (Dec 6, 2009)

thanks again, everyone. leia, that's a lovely quote. i happened across this one, too, just today. i know it was meant more for the loss of a "human" but to my way of thinking, it applies to our furkids, too...

"Death leaves a heartache no one can heal, love leaves a memory no one can steal." author unknown but he or she must have been very wise.


----------



## Reble (Dec 6, 2009)

So Sorry Charlene to hear about Simon


----------



## MinisOutWest (Dec 6, 2009)

Hopefully the kinds words from everyone, here on the LilB forum, can give you some comfort to get thru this difficult time. Hang in there, and never forget all the great memories you have shared together.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Dec 7, 2009)

Charlene, I know that nothing will take the pain away from losing your prescious boy Simon, what a handsome guy.

It took me a year just to look at a picture of my dear kitty Tooey. I know so well how hard it is to lose a pet that is this close to your heart.

You have had to endure so many of your loved ones crossing the rainbow bridge it just doesn't seem fair and I can say I truely don't understand why this happens. I will say a pray to speed Simon to Gary and Maggie. I'll ask Gary to come and comfort you as he has so many times. I am sure he is watching over you with Maggie and Simon at his feet.

Sending ((((hugs)))) and prayers to comfort you and fill your heart with peace.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Dec 9, 2009)

Hugs to you! I know just where you are, I lost a great german shepherd "Jet" 6 years ago this Saturday to DM. Broke my heart, still does, always will. Jet spent some time in "Eddies wheels" (wheel chair for dogs) but eventually the progression of the disease was just too much on our boy and we had to say goodbye. Rest in Peace Simon, awesome to be loved so much.


----------



## Marnie (Dec 10, 2009)

I don't have time to read this whole thread but just want to ad my sympathies. It's so hard to let our beloved pets go. I hope all is going ok for you, hugs.


----------

